# RV Clubs.



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

So which are you in?

I'm in A.R.V.E. Not for any particular reason, it just came to light at the right time. The mag' is quite good and a usefull source of info. 

Are the other Clubs any better or have a better magazine?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *zaskar*. Although I don't believe in Clubs. I have read most of the Mags plublished by them, Courtesy of Midland's International when they wee chucking out a 4 years supply. The Old Coachmen was fair bending at the rear with all the weight. I did have some good reading though and lot's of information, most of which you can now get online. :wink:


----------

